# BD present to me: New bike AND try beginner level mtb race season



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, this is it. I will be a Nifty Fifty female late December. For my BD I am asking for a new bike. I'm going to try one season of racing at a local Conservation area, in the beginner level of course 

So my question is which bike would be best? I would like to stay with Rocky Mountain or Devinci. 

I am frame size XS - S (5'4 1/2) and a novice rider.

Waiting patiently for the 2016's to come to my local bike shop. 

Thinking of Rocky Mountain Soul 730 or Devinci Jackson XP.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I haven't raced, but have followed Pro XC racing for a few years. I watch them (men/women) live at the Sea Otter Classic for the last 6-7 years.

Even though your not in that class, I personally think the lightest bike you can get will be the most beneficial. One pound makes a huge difference, so if your planning on racing for a while, maybe a carbon hardtail may be a good choice. (Climbs better than a FS and FS typically weigh more. (Unless you can afford a bike like Nino Schuter's Scott Spark which is ~19 lbs)

The other component which is equally important is conditioning. You'll want to get your body fat % as low as possible to become a more efficient climber/athlete.

GL !!!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

You might want to see and ask what the locals like for bikes too. You may want an all around bike and if you get into racing, get a race bike. My buddies wife did it that way and she liked racing so much she has full race bikes. P.S. He stopped riding because she made him look bad. Good luck


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Get the lightest FS bike you can afford with 100 mm rear travel and 100 or 120 mm front travel. Make sure the bike fits you right.

Now stay out of this forum until your BD in December!

(kidding)


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I looked into both of those bikes, but I'm seeing, for RM, a Thunderbolt or Altitude 730. Either way, both of those are of much better quality than the Devinci HP and much pricier. 

Give them a good test ride and so how they feel and fit.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Savvy Borador said:


> Well, this is it. I will be a Nifty Fifty female late December. For my BD I am asking for a new bike. I'm going to try one season of racing at a local Conservation area, in the beginner level of course
> 
> So my question is which bike would be best? I would like to stay with Rocky Mountain or Devinci.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you want to treat yourself, yet keep it fairly budget minded - yes?

There are some great clearances on prior season models going on. Example - check out Jenson USA - Online mountain & road bike parts, clothing and accessories shop | Jenson USA.

What is your Nifty Fifty BD budget?


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Just curious, why are you looking to stay with Rocky Mountain or Devinci?


----------



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

kosmo said:


> Now stay out of this forum until your BD in December!
> 
> (kidding)


I'M BACK!!!! Turned 50 today, so now I can update the post, yes???? LMAO

I went with the MEC Cote (Canadian version of REI, I think) for CX and Gravel riding. And then treated myself with a Norco Bigfoot 6.3 for winter and rocky mtb trails.

For now I decided to keep my old mtb for a winter beater on roads, paths and anywhere else they use salt.


----------



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

BruceBrown said:


> What is your Nifty Fifty BD budget?


Budget was around $1200-$1500. But then I ended up getting 2 bikes, each withing that budget. Oops. Well, you only turn 50 once, right?


----------



## Savvy Borador (Oct 14, 2015)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> Just curious, why are you looking to stay with Rocky Mountain or Devinci?


I know someone who owns a small LBS, and want to support him. Those are the brands he carries.

Ended up going with neither, as even though my budget was on the lower end, I didn't want to spend $1200 on a bike that was special ordered for me, without test riding it first.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new rides!! Enjoy!


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like you chose well. Can't beat those Norco bikes. I am partial to Giant myself; good climbers.


----------

